# Mosquito Lake Limit!



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good job you nailed it today for sure.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

That's great fishing. Congrats.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Great report.


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

Awesome ! I'm going to start following you around! ha ha
Great catch , congrats!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Great job. Sometimes in that lake you find one walleye and you can get a limit in that same area.............before they move.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Way to find a spot, isolate it, and work it! This was always a bone of contention between me and one of my old fishing buddies. We'd try this and that, this location and that, then one of us would catch a walleye. He'd just want to keep going! 

I'd say, "Wait a minute! We caught a walleye there! Let's go back over there and see if there are more!" 

Anyway, dang nice stringer of 'eyes!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice catch indeed.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

kayak1979 said:


> Thanks and I forgot to mention probably the biggest highlight of the day catching them. Something that never happened before! One of the walleyes shot out of the water in a way it would have made any steelhead trout jealous! This thing shot out like a torpedo about 3 feet in the air. I never have ever witnessed anything like that! Makes me wish I had Google Glasses!


Of all the walleye that I have caught or seen caught I have never seen one jump.


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice job, you have been having a heck of year. Keep it up


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

My 1st eye I caught from shore at the westbranch dam a couple 3 years ago actually jumped out of the water...it was a little weird but in the end the next day I jumed in the air before the 1st bite...lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Very impressive stringer.....You're the man!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

congrats!!! Love it and I too experienced that at Skeeter year before last.
I kept telling my son...mom's gonna wake me up any minute....lol


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome day! have to love it when everything comes together like that, especially this time of year.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Congrats on the limit!!! Nice limit of eaters.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Were these jigs artdoorsman brand or what? Great catch !


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice job kayak on a great day on Mosquito.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Elusive eyes there one day gone the next nice job


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> Of all the walleye that I have caught or seen caught I have never seen one jump.


every now and then in the fall casting floating rapalas ive had a few jump when hooked up


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> I have reason to be excited today. While it was happening I felt like it was one of those moments you'll hear athletes describe about being in the zone. That's how it felt when it was happening. I would drift and jig over the location where my GPS marker had me catching the first walleye, then paddle back and slam another...I thought it was a dream almost! I found some structure that was a slow rise from 13' to 6' and kept jigging the bottom. I then lost two walleyes. The first lost one was the largest too. I kept at it and before you know it I had limited out all before 10:30 am. Largest was 18.5" and smallest was 15.5". This is my first time limiting out on walleye anywhere. I actually love this feeling more than catching the Fish Ohio muskie the other week. It was a solid drift with winds out of the South East the majority of the day. My fish finder had me drifting at .9 which worked out really well I think, especially with the weight of the jig I was using since it got down in a hurry. The yellow perch was almost 12" and it was a beast for Mosquito. If this is what fishing is like once it gets cooler I can't wait for the temps to drop some more.
> 
> View attachment 244377
> 
> ...


WOW...what a catch! This is to all those guys who claim that mosquito fish aren't biting!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey "Spinner Guy", what you doin' using my jigs?? You know you only catch on "spinners"!! Were you tippin?
PS-Really good job!!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

kayak1979 said:


> I have reason to be excited today. While it was happening I felt like it was one of those moments you'll hear athletes describe about being in the zone. That's how it felt when it was happening. I would drift and jig over the location where my GPS marker had me catching the first walleye, then paddle back and slam another...I thought it was a dream almost! I found some structure that was a slow rise from 13' to 6' and kept jigging the bottom. I then lost two walleyes. The first lost one was the largest too. I kept at it and before you know it I had limited out all before 10:30 am. Largest was 18.5" and smallest was 15.5". This is my first time limiting out on walleye anywhere. I actually love this feeling more than catching the Fish Ohio muskie the other week. It was a solid drift with winds out of the South East the majority of the day. My fish finder had me drifting at .9 which worked out really well I think, especially with the weight of the jig I was using since it got down in a hurry. The yellow perch was almost 12" and it was a beast for Mosquito. If this is what fishing is like once it gets cooler I can't wait for the temps to drop some more.
> 
> View attachment 244377
> 
> ...


Was you on the north end or south end of the lake wanting to head up this weekend never fished it out of a boat any info and where to start would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

kayak1979 said:


> Yep, I changed it up and it proved to be rewarding. Switched to some ice fishing jigs that are fished as they are.




WOW,,, you really drove up the interest in 'THOSE ICE JIGS'.
lol,,,, I'd bet some of us would now PAY for a pic!? & NO TIP???????
Anyway,,,, Thanks for the report;>)


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Fished it yesterday but couldn't get anything going. Marked fish stacked in the old road bed trier jigs/crawler, twisters, cranks every presentation I could come up with. Tried shallow and deep, suspended everything. Better luck next time.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

Fished yesterday evening as well. One small crappie. Better luck next time hipefully


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Dale Bungard said:


> Fished yesterday evening as well. One small crappie. Better luck next time hipefully


Ya,,, 'Kayak' kinda talked us into going Yesterday afternoon,,,,, since Erie was blown out!
S end, about 12 trailers in the lot. White caps & some 2'-3's.
We tried drifting while looking & marking fish but drifting was way too fast to work the marks & stumps that we found.
SO, we ended up working a S W end cove, out of the wind & chuck full of 'marks'.
Dropped anchors.
We ended up catching about 50 perch, (too many to count!) a dozen crappies, a dozen gills, & one nice LMB.
*We KEPT 6 perch & 8 crappies! Everything else was too small!*
1/4 oz slip egg, 12" leader, #6 bright silver long shank hook & an 1" of worm. 
Slow dragging that chunk of worm gave us non-stop action off the bottom.
A slip bobber & fatheads, set 7' deep yielded the keeper crappies & LMB. (I LOST 5 SLABS on the way in!) :<( 10'OW just outside of the weeds.
*IF ONLY THOSE PERCH WERE 'ERIE' SIZE!*
There had to be hundreds of dinks around & under our boat,,,,, sure made a BAD WINDY DAY interesting.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

jer


Doboy said:


> Ya,,, 'Kayak' kinda talked us into going Yesterday afternoon,,,,, since Erie was blown out!
> S end, about 12 trailers in the lot. White caps & some 2'-3's.
> We tried drifting while looking & marking fish but drifting was way too fast to work the marks & stumps that we found.
> SO, we ended up working a S W end cove, out of the wind & chuck full of 'marks'.
> ...


jerry, next time tie a 5 gallon bucket in front and 1 in back off the side to slow your drift, it use to work for us ,sometimes just 1 will do.


----------

